# Beeswax filtering?



## beedeetee

If it looks clean on all sides, I wouldn't filter it again. Use a double boiler (the pouring pot can act as one of the pots) to melt the wax.


----------



## stormyinc

Advice for how to tell if it is clean enough? I mean it looks good, smells fantastic, but I really have no idea.


----------



## bhfury

Triple filtered should be fine... especially if it's cappings.


----------



## arnoldhicks

melt some in a pot.If it looks clean,no floating or sediment it good to go.Be careful that no wax gets on the fire,it's flamable.If you are doing a lot of melting set up a box or old fridge with light bulbs 100 watt or 150.


----------



## sandieg

arnoldhicks said:


> melt some in a pot.If it looks clean,no floating or sediment it good to go.Be careful that no wax gets on the fire,it's flamable.If you are doing a lot of melting set up a box or old fridge with light bulbs 100 watt or 150.


logical assay, i'll try it too, i don't know how i didn't think about it before, thx alot


----------



## KQ6AR

I think you'll need it over 160F to melt bees wax.


----------



## odfrank

KQ6AR said:


> I think you'll need it over 160F to melt bees wax.


I used to quote 142f, but Wikipedia says 144f -147f.


----------



## anabil

arnoldhicks said:


> melt some in a pot.If it looks clean,no floating or sediment it good to go.Be careful that no wax arabic seo seo arabic arabic translation services gets on the fire,it's flamable.If you are doing a lot of melting set up a box or old fridge with light bulbs 100 watt or 150.


i'll try to do this


----------

